# افضل واقوى برنامج لنقل البيانات والارامترات للالات



## abo_slaim (11 يونيو 2007)

احبائي هذ البرنامج من شركه سنمرك سيمنز وهو اقوى البرامج لنقل البيانت والبرامج من والى الاله

http://www.21ic.org/down/eda/200706044.zip

ادعو لي ولوالدي بالمغفره


----------



## abo_slaim (11 يونيو 2007)

http://www.b2bic.com/EditModule.aspx?tabid=38&def=SoftDetail&Id=3
موقع اخر


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكرك اخي ابو سليم 

بس اشوفه وارد لك.....


----------



## imar (24 يونيو 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## عاطف ابو القاسم (5 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و غفر لك و لوالدك


----------



## abo_slaim (25 يوليو 2007)

عمار , سالم , عاطف

سررت بمروركم


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## محمد لبيب عبد (20 فبراير 2009)

* 
جزاك الله كل خير ويرحم الله والديك
*


----------



## marwenou (18 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تحديث الروابط فجميعها لا تعمل


----------



## azaharna (18 فبراير 2014)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (20 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع مهم وشيق 
هل يمكن لك أن وضع بك pic مكان atmega واذا تشرح لمحة يكون رائع من ك 
شكرا لك


----------

